# Whats a good free air sub? 8" 10"



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Ive never gotten into car audio much but trying to set up something for my ride. I dont want much just good sound and alittle bass. im thinking maby one or 2 8"s. no room for a speaker box so im guessing there gonna have to be free air style? also could anyone with info also recomend a amp to match?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

What's it going in, u may have room for a box under rear deck


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

going in a 58. have a full trunk full of room for a box but i dont want to run one. personaly i think there ugly and dont fit the rest of the trunk. not into building anything fiberglass for it either. im trying to hide all the stereo components as much as possible.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Kicker and Infinity both make 8" and 10" freeair subs. Can't remember what series are the free air compatible though so you'll need to do some research. Either brand will work for what you want to do. I would go for the 10" if you have the room to get better volume out of it.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

OUTHOPU said:


> Kicker and Infinity both make 8" and 10" freeair subs. Can't remember what series are the free air compatible though so you'll need to do some research. Either brand will work for what you want to do. I would go for the 10" if you have the room to get better volume out of it.


:thumbsup:Good looking out. thanks for the info. how much volume do you really get out of subs? i thought they were more for bass and your mids and highs were for the volume? sorry if thats a retarded question, like i said ive never been much into stereo. I usuly setteled for a tape deck and blown stock speakers lol


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I probably should have said it will be louder with 10's. I was using volume to explain how loud it would be. You shouldn't be getting any mids/highs from your subs. They should be crossed over at approx 80hz or lower. Doing subs the way you want using one of the subs I recommended will not get crazy loud. It will fill in the bottom end and help the system be more balanced and musical but don't expect it to put that hard thump in your chest with them.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

OUTHOPU said:


> I probably should have said it will be louder with 10's. I was using volume to explain how loud it would be. You shouldn't be getting any mids/highs from your subs. They should be crossed over at approx 80hz or lower. Doing subs the way you want using one of the subs I recommended will not get crazy loud. It will fill in the bottom end and help the system be more balanced and musical but don't expect it to put that hard thump in your chest with them.


Oh ok. Yeah im not wanting any hard pounding bass. i want just alittle really. Dont even want the whole system to get crazy loud. just looking for alittle depth i guess. thanks for the info man.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

a sa 8 will fit n like .65 cubic feet.free air more work than a box in most cases.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

theres always room for a box even if it isnt a "box" so to speak


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Couple of these under your seat and your done.:thumbsup:

http://www.retrosoundusa.com/products/details/id/213


----------



## tmacracin (Jul 3, 2012)

I see Focal has the same thing as those Retro Sound units. Anyone ran them before? I'm thinking of buying one to start with under the front seat in my 63 Impala. Or a single 10" in the trunk?


----------

